# Converted great lakes fisherman



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Down in carolina beach for a week and booked a family trip this morning with Chad from lucky dawg guide service, he has a niche figured out and we had a great time. 
We started off by setting 2 crab pots that we would check later, we then went to a few different ledges and caught some croakers. Then we went in search of reds and quickly hit 2 24" fish. Let me tell you those things can be addicting they hit like a freight train amd keep going. My 6 year old son absolutely loved them and said he much rather fish them then walleye.

Finally we checked our crab pots and chad explained how to sex a crab and what is legal to keep. An absolute blast for 4 hours on the water and the kids had a ball






























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Those slot reds are tasty , I live in Ohio with a strong salt water passion, it can be very addicting


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

We threw these back cause we had other plans for the day and didnt think we would catch 2 in 15 minutes.. I'm already thinking of a winter trip when he says there schooled up. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Your boys will be hooked on fishing for life!


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

We have been pretty regular at the OBX since the '80s with some Hilton Head trips in there, haven't been there since 2018 & itching to go again.
Suggestions:
1) Buy one of those charts showing all the fish in those waters & keep track of the different fish species you catch. I remember being flabbergasted when I reached 23 species (charter, bridge, & surf).
2) If you haven't yet, fish the surf before & after beachgoers are out (to avoid injury hooking a PERSON). Per a local tackle shop at OBX, you can easily use freshwater tackle (rinse it well afterward) & the fish will lie in the 1st significant drop (like 1ft to 3 or 4ft) off the beach (often a mere flip cast).

Mike


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

We just got in for fishing the surf for an hour to our surprise we caught 3 more crokers and a flounder. Just in the wave wash got up at sun up and fished for an hour 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Careful,,, that 'salt' don't ever come off! ;>)

Next time,,, maybe you could take the oldest boy out to NIGHT GIG,,, or at least night net.!?
Beach shoes, head lamp, long handle crab net,, clear shallow backwaters at low tide,,,, & I'll guarantee he'll have a ball.
Like Gigging for flounder,,,, almost stepping on reds, trout, crabs & shrimp,,,,,, It's the most fun that I ever had at the OBX.
(next to getting spooled by 2 or 3 jumping sharks.)

If you care,,, next time you go down look me up,,,,, I'd love to show you guys a spot on an inlet, where I had success. (Topsail)
You could compare it to where you'll be.
lol,,,, search up some Youtube night wading videos & show them to the kids.

*BTW,,, Excellent Pictures!*


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks next time I'm definelty going to come more prepared. We did surf fish each night and morning and did good on croaker and a few small flounder which I was happy about. I'll definitely try the night wading I think he likes seeing different creatures as much as catching fish I wish I would of thought of that earlier! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

